# Pb configuration serveur d'envoi SMTP avec MAIL et LAPOSTE.NET



## LucD (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis en train de changer de messagerie et de passer sur LAPOSTE (je ne veux plus de yahoo ou de google)

Je souhaite utilser le client de messagerie MAIL (ce que je ne faisais pas avant)
Pendant la configuration de mail, le serveur de réception pop.laposte.net est repéré/connecté sans problème MAIS le serveur d'envoi smtp.laposte.net n'est pas repéré par MAIL.

J'ai bêtement le message d'erreur suivant: Le serveur SMTP smtp.laposte.net ne répond pas....

(et effectivement si j'essaye ensuite d'envoyer un message à partir de MAIL, le message ne passe pas, j'ai un: "erreur sur le port 587")

Un grand merci si quelqu'un peu m'aider.


----------



## ntx (23 Avril 2007)

Moi, j'ai le SMTP configuré sur le port 25.


----------



## demougin (24 Avril 2007)

quel est ton fai?


----------



## LucD (24 Avril 2007)

Mon FAI est actuellement et provisoirement télé2...

MAIS, sur d'autres forums, j'ai vu que le problème se posait également avec NEUF, WANADOO, FREE, AOL...

J'ai donc de sérieux doute sur l'honnêteté de LAPOSTE, voici le mot que je leur ai envoyé pour être plus clair:

Bonjour, 

Après une petite recherche, j'ai constaté que le problème de serveur d'envoi SMTP avec mon 
client de messagerie était rencontré par beaucoup de monde avec: 

"Eudora", "Thunderbird", "Mail" sur PC ou Mac, avec des FAI très différents... 

Il semble aussi que ce problème soit relativement nouveau 

Si j'étais responsable du marketting du site LA POSTE et que je voulais que tous les 
utilisateurs passe par le site pour les gaver des tonnes de pubs qui figurent sur la page...je 
ferais en sorte que l'utilisation de clients de messagerie soit impossible. 
Ce qui semble être le cas pour beaucoup, beaucoup de monde... 

Alors, soit vous vous débrouiller pour résoudre rapidement le problème...soit je m'en retourne 
tout simplement chez Yahoo ou Google et je vous laisse à vos problème techniques douteux. 

J'ai fait tourner ce message sur pas mal de forum internet, dans la mesure ou j'ai de sérieux 
doute sur votre bonne foi. 

Merci pour ce que vous pourrez faire. 

Bien cordialement


----------



## ntx (24 Avril 2007)

Je suis chez Free, et en dehors de blocages de temps en temps, ça marche plutôt bien depuis des années.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2007)

J'ai une adresse &#224; LaPoste.net depuis pr&#232;s d'un an. &#199;a fonctionne g&#233;n&#233;ralement sans plus de probl&#232;mes qu'ailleurs et dans ce cas jamais tr&#232;s longtemps.

Au lieu de tisser des suppositions dignes de X-Files, tu devrais v&#233;rifier que tu entres bien les bons param&#232;tres de connection. Comme il est rappel&#233; ci-dessus, c'est le port 25 qui est utilis&#233; pas le 587.

De plus, il ne faut pas oublier d'entrer les identifiants pour l'authentification au serveur.

Il est aussi possible que ce soit ton FAI qui bloque le port 25.

C'moon.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> e plus, il ne faut pas oublier d'entrer les identifiants pour l'authentification au serveur.
> 
> Il est aussi possible que ce soit ton FAI qui bloque le port 25.
> 
> C'moon.


et une recherche rapide semble indiquer que ce serait le cas depuis 2004


----------



## LucD (24 Avril 2007)

OK...on laisse tomber X-files.

Je trouves par contre et de toute façon la poste particulièrement mauvais: ils sont incapable sde faire autre chose que d'envoyer une lettre type qui n'explique rien.
Incapable aussi de faire en sorte que leur messagerie fonctionne normalement sur le port A, B, C, 25 ou 587

J'ai effectivement essayé le port 25 et vérifié les identifiants sans aucun succès...


----------



## r e m y (24 Avril 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> OK...on laisse tomber X-files.
> 
> Je trouves par contre et de toute fa&#231;on la poste particuli&#232;rement mauvais: ils sont incapable sde faire autre chose que d'envoyer une lettre type qui n'explique rien.
> Incapable aussi de faire en sorte que leur messagerie fonctionne normalement sur le port A, B, C, 25 ou 587
> ...


 
La Poste n'y est pour rien!!! C'est TON fournisseur d'acc&#232;s qui bloque les ports d'envoi!

G&#233;n&#233;ralement d'ailleurs, la seule solution consiste &#224; utiliser le smtp de son fournisseur d'acc&#232;s pour l'envoi des mails. (ou &#224; changer de fournisseur d'acc&#232;s pour un autre moins restrictif!)


(et franchement si j'&#233;tais Madame LaPoste et que je re&#231;oive un mail dans le style du tiens, je ne me g&#234;nerais pas pour renvoyer une r&#233;ponse-type "Allez vous faire f..." ! )


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> OK...on laisse tomber X-files.
> 
> Je trouves par contre et de toute fa&#231;on la poste particuli&#232;rement mauvais: ils sont incapable sde faire autre chose que d'envoyer une lettre type qui n'explique rien.
> Incapable aussi de faire en sorte que leur messagerie fonctionne normalement sur le port A, B, C, 25 ou 587
> ...


ce n'est pas laposte en cause ici , mais le FAI
A part ca laposte est un webmail costaud et astucieux
( compare avec  m&#233;lchaud  quelques minutes... )
Laposte avait m&#234;me avant d'autres,  des options que par exemple  google et yahoo ont adopt&#233;es que plus tard.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2007)

Oui, Laposte.net c'est très bien et c'est dommage que ton FAI ne te permette pas d'en bénéficier normalement. Il doit y avoir une solution, j'ai déjà lu des post sur des sujets semblables...


----------

